# Brush bandit 250xp with jd 4045 no start



## Joshua anderson (Apr 6, 2019)

Have a 250xp my dad bought new in 2001 im trying to start. We ran it a little over a year ago everything was fine now i just put a new battery in it and can not get it to do anything. 
Ive checked the plug on the disk compartment along with every other connection at the panel ive got power everywhere but still nothing when i turn the key...is it possible the murphy switch is bad? If possible how can i bypass or check to make sure it is before i buy one? Ive also changed both the 7.5 amp in line fuse and the 14a round fuse on the murphy switch.


----------



## gorman (Apr 6, 2019)

Does it turn over?


----------



## Joshua anderson (Apr 6, 2019)

gorman said:


> Does it turn over?


No it does nothing at all. The computer doesnt come on no gauges... nothing....like theres no battery but ive checked everything with a test light and theres power just nothing happening at all


----------



## gorman (Apr 6, 2019)

Joshua anderson said:


> No it does nothing at all.



Then it’s probably not the Murphy switch. You gotta chase the circuit for the ignition to the starter to make sure it’s getting juice. Maybe take jumper cables from the battery straight to the starter to see it it will turn over?


----------



## Joshua anderson (Apr 6, 2019)

Ive tracked power to the starter but i suppose ive been using a simple test light and i should really see exactly how many volts im getting there


----------



## gorman (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok, but make sure the starter will turn over with the right power. Put cables to it so you know it will turn. In rare cases the gears get jammed on the flywheel but I’ve only heard of that happening on a cat engine on a sterling.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 7, 2019)

starter motors get dusty crud that sets hard after you checked the suspect battery key switch to power circuit bang the starter motor with a hammer or take it out work it free lube it


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 8, 2019)

When you don't have any thing when you try to start it, it usually is the disc hood switch. This is on all chipper with a drum/disc hood switch. You can take the hood switch out of the circuit by joining the two wires together. I don't recommend doing this when you work the machine. This will help you locate the problem. If that's the problem, just get another hood switch and wire it properly. Not long ago, there was a guy who opened the disc hood while the disc was turning and he died at the scene.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Joshua anderson (Apr 17, 2019)

Well i replaced the keyswitch and the plug on the back of it because they both had corrosion on them. Still have the same nostart issue but i did get it to turn over by jumping the 2 connections on the starter solenoid thing on the back of the panel. But still not starting....


----------



## Joshua anderson (Apr 17, 2019)

Well i replaced the keyswitch and the plug on the back of it because they both had corrosion on them. Still have the same nostart issue but i did get it to turn over by jumping the 2 connections on the starter solenoid thing on the back of the panel. But still not starting....


----------



## Joshua anderson (Apr 17, 2019)

Eq Broker said:


> When you don't have any thing when you try to start it, it usually is the disc hood switch. This is on all chipper with a drum/disc hood switch. You can take the hood switch out of the circuit by joining the two wires together. I don't recommend doing this when you work the machine. This will help you locate the problem. If that's the problem, just get another hood switch and wire it properly. Not long ago, there was a guy who opened the disc hood while the disc was turning and he died at the scene.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


I did try that and freshed up the connection on the plug still nothing and im getting power to and from there so im really not sure whats going on


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 17, 2019)

Fuel pump may not be turning on check and see if it is an electric Solenoid that moves when you key it over. If it dont move disconnect the shaft on the solenoid to the pump and move it manually the other way then jump your starter! Sounds like the Murphy if this gets it running.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 27, 2019)

When you jump the starter does it Try to start? 
Does this year have a fancy computer on it or is it b4 they started ruining stuff?


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

Joshua anderson said:


> Well i replaced the keyswitch and the plug on the back of it because they both had corrosion on them. Still have the same nostart issue but i did get it to turn over by jumping the 2 connections on the starter solenoid thing on the back of the panel. But still not starting....





Eq Broker said:


> When you don't have any thing when you try to start it, it usually is the disc hood switch. This is on all chipper with a drum/disc hood switch. You can take the hood switch out of the circuit by joining the two wires together. I don't recommend doing this when you work the machine. This will help you locate the problem. If that's the problem, just get another hood switch and wire it properly. Not long ago, there was a guy who opened the disc hood while the disc was turning and he died at the scene.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


could you elaborate on this please. take two wires out of the circuit and join them? walk me through this please. i'm having the same problem where my chipper wont even try to engage my starter even with new battery, new starter solenoid relay and a freshly rebuilt starter. so if anyone could walk me through bypassing the hood pin and murphy switch, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Eq Broker (Dec 17, 2019)

You can simply join the hood switch wires. When it comes to by passing the Murphy switch, it becomes complicated. You could also have a bad relay.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

Eq Broker said:


> You can simply join the hood switch wires. When it comes to by passing the Murphy switch, it becomes complicated. You could also have a bad relay.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> join them together as in put a jumper between them or take off the ends and join those? sorry, electrical isn't my strong point. will also check relays and possibly just buy a new murphy's switch as this one will not stay in at all
> ...





Eq Broker said:


> You can simply join the hood switch wires. When it comes to by passing the Murphy switch, it becomes complicated. You could also have a bad relay.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

Joshua anderson said:


> No it does nothing at all. The computer doesnt come on no gauges... nothing....like theres no battery but ive checked everything with a test light and theres power just nothing happening at all


Check the battery cables for voltage at the end away from the battery they could be corroded internally. You are losing voltage somewhere just check everything till you find the loss.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Check the battery cables for voltage at the end away from the battery they could be corroded internally. You are losing voltage somewhere just check everything till you find the loss.


got 12.6 volts at the end of battery cables.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> got 12.6 volts at the end of battery cables.


Check the starter wire from the ign switch at the starter side to see if it puts out 12v when you crank it . Did you replace the ign switch? Try wiggling wires on the switch.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Check the starter wire from the ign switch at the starter side to see if it puts out 12v when you crank it . Did you replace the ign switch? Try wiggling wires on the switch.


ok will do. could you possibly walk me through testing the starter wire from the ignition switch at the starter side? i have a meter, i'm just not good with knowing what to rest when it comes to electric stuff. i have not replaced the ignition switch, will do that as well most likely. but will start by taking the ignition switch off and cleaning all the connectors. thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> ok will do. could you possibly walk me through testing the starter wire from the ignition switch at the starter side? i have a meter, i'm just not good with knowing what to rest when it comes to electric stuff. i have not replaced the ignition switch, will do that as well most likely. but will start by taking the ignition switch off and cleaning all the connectors. thanks


Start at the ign switch then and see if you can get 12 v to the small wire that goes to the starter solenoid when you turn the key it should send a signal to the solenoid. 12v. I can only guess on your machine the middle post on the ign switch goes to starter not sure? Follow the wires find one that goes to the starter ,small wire.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

To be clear the starter wont work right? Its not a case of cranking and not firing, cause that sounds like the Murphy in that particular instance. But i think you aint getting power to the solenoid from the ign switch.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> To be clear the starter wont work right? Its not a case of cranking and not firing, cause that sounds like the Murphy in that particular instance. But i think you aint getting power to the solenoid from the ign switch.


yes starter doesn't engage at all. turn ignition and tack tack tack, but the tack noise is only coming from the starter relay solenoid. if i take it out and jump it directly from a battery, then the starter works fine. put it back in, hook it back up and nothing. i am getting 12 volts to everything. from ignition switch to starter relay solenoid, then from starter relay solenoid to starter solenoid. murphy switch sometimes stays in, other times not. so i'm at a loss. maybe it's a relay, maybe the murphy switch, maybe the ignition switch. no idea. will more than likely drop it off at the dealer and let them deal with the headache. i can turn a wrench, but when it comes to electrical, forget it. lol will report back if dealer gets it figured out in the future. thanks for helping me


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> yes starter doesn't engage at all. turn ignition and tack tack tack, but the tack noise is only coming from the starter relay solenoid. if i take it out and jump it directly from a battery, then the starter works fine. put it back in, hook it back up and nothing. i am getting 12 volts to everything. from ignition switch to starter relay solenoid, then from starter relay solenoid to starter solenoid. murphy switch sometimes stays in, other times not. so i'm at a loss. maybe it's a relay, maybe the murphy switch, maybe the ignition switch. no idea. will more than likely drop it off at the dealer and let them deal with the headache. i can turn a wrench, but when it comes to electrical, forget it. lol will report back if dealer gets it figured out in the future. thanks for helping me


Ign switch is putting power to where you need it to the solenoid ,keep at it you are close. So all the solenoid and relays are letting 12 v go out of them and the starter wont work tap on it.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Ign switch is putting power to where you need it to the solenoid ,keep at it you are close. So all the solenoid and relays are letting 12 v go out of them and the starter wont work tap on it.


starter is freshly rebuild. as in had it rebuild two days ago. had them even bench test it in front of me b4 i left the rebuild shop. so starter is good to go. also battery is brand new also. starts my tractor no problem. so that's also not an issue. as far as this thing goes, i'm maxes out on my mechanical capabilities. so i think the dealer may be my safest bet. plus i got it for free, it's been sitting the last 6 years. only has 22 hours on it. lol. he bought it just for personal use around his property. it's not stolen, i got it from my old boss who's to old to use it now and clearly has to much money as he left it out in the weather for the last 4 years.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> starter is freshly rebuild. as in had it rebuild two days ago. had them even bench test it in front of me b4 i left the rebuild shop. so starter is good to go. also battery is brand new also. starts my tractor no problem. so that's also not an issue. as far as this thing goes, i'm maxes out on my mechanical capabilities. so i think the dealer may be my safest bet. plus i got it for free, it's been sitting the last 6 years. only has 22 hours on it. lol. he bought it just for personal use around his property. it's not stolen, i got it from my old boss who's to old to use it now and clearly has to much money as he left it out in the weather for the last 4 years.


See if the relays and or solenoids are working with the test meter.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> See if the relays and or solenoids are working with the test meter.


solenoids working. also brand new. how would i test relays?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> solenoids working. also brand new. how would i test relays?


See if the power goes in and out.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> solenoids working. also brand new. how would i test relays?


Who rebuilt the starter should be able to help you the dealer will kill you.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Who rebuilt the starter should be able to help you the dealer will kill you.


a certified rebuilder where i live. he does all my starters for my tractors and trucks. never once had a problem with him. does awesome work. and he's busy as heck so not sure he would even have the time to help me. also i think dealer could pull up codes and run a diagnostics test. so would only need to pay for the first hour then they could let me know what's wrong and i can go from there or just have them fix it.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Who rebuilt the starter should be able to help you the dealer will kill you.


$130 an hour so not to bad. as long as the have competent mechanics and doesn't take more that a few hours to fix


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> $130 an hour so not to bad. as long as the have competent mechanics and doesn't take more that a few hours to fix


Should take 1 or 2 hours if its not complicated.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Should take 1 or 2 hours if its not complicated.


yeah that's what i'm thinking. i'll gladly pay the 130 or 260 at this point. this thing has me stressing out and wasting time


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> yeah that's what i'm thinking. i'll gladly pay the 130 or 260 at this point. this thing has me stressing out and wasting time


I know what you mean. Keep me posted i'm interested in the result.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I know what you mean. Keep me posted i'm interested in the result.


will do. thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> will do. thanks


Good luck.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 18, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Good luck.


got it figured out. when i had the starter rebuilt, they put to much paint on the center housing of the starter motor, so when they reassembled it, it wasn't getting a ground through the housing of the starter motor. cleaned off the extra paint and runs like a champ. thanks for the help man.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> got it figured out. when i had the starter rebuilt, they put to much paint on the center housing of the starter motor, so when they reassembled it, it wasn't getting a ground through the housing of the starter motor. cleaned off the extra paint and runs like a champ. thanks for the help man.


Awesome ,I knew you were close yesterday glad you didnt give up.


----------

